# 

## Agatorek

Witam serdecznie,

jesteśmy już na pewnym etapie budowy (SSZ) i zaczęliśmy się zastanawiać nad drogą dojazdową do posesji, 
Działkę mamy graniczącą z drogą gminną, więc tu nie ma problemu. Działka jest duża i nie chcieliśmy się budować zaraz przy tej drodze, więc dojazd do bramy (oczywiście przez naszą działkę) wynosi ok. 100 m (może trochę więcej) . Za bramą i wokół domu będzie kostka, a co przed bramą? Też kostka, czy asfalt. Może ktoś z Was już porównywał koszty położenia asfaltu i kostki ?  (w projekcie zjazdu z drogi gminnej mamy i kostkę i asfalt -do alternatywnego zastosowania). 
Teraz jest usypana droga ze żwiru i utwardzona gruzem (na czas budowy). Nie chcemy tego tak zostawiać, bo przy śniegu, opadach deszczu itp. jest z tym dużo więcej roboty, a tak kupimy "traktorek" z pługiem i jazda  :wink: . 
Jak to jest w praktyce, co jest lepsze w użytkowanu? (jeździć po tym będą zazwyczaj samochody osobowe, raz w roku dostawca gazu (mamy swój zbiornik) i parę razy w roku ktoś z oczyszczalni ścieków (szambo, bo niestety kanalizacji póki co brak).

----------


## jajmar

Sam zjazd to łatwiej będzie zrobic w kostce, do asfaltu potrzeba wiecej maszyn a rozkladanie grabiami czy łopata na zjeżdzie i wałowanie malym wlacem nie zawsze daje pożadany efekt.

----------


## End_riu

Róbcie kostkę, wyjdzie taniej.
Tylko kostkę kupujcie zimą. Powinna wyjść nie drożej niż 14zł/m2.
W przypadku jakichkolwiek prac w przyszłości wystarczy rozebrać  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## meggiez

trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę czyszczenie - nie polecam kostki granitowej, po 5 latach jest cała zielona, koszt duże, wybrałabym asfalt

----------


## End_riu

Droga z granitu? 
 :bash:

----------


## Dominika969

A ja lubię zwykłą kostkę brukową... najlepiej pasuje na podjazd i drogę dojazdową...

----------


## marekk410

asfalt to troche słaba opcja, lepije położyć kostkę, nawet zwykłą prostokątną, chyba że chcecie zachować ciągłość podjazdu to juz trzeba cos ciekawszego położyć na całości, a odsnieżanie traktorkiem to bedzie przyjemność i każdy bedzie chciał odsnieżac  :big grin:

----------


## Dominika969

no asfalt to nie ciekawe rozwiązanie  :wink:  ja dalej jestem za kostką, ja osobiście ani nie impregnuje ani nie czyszczę... jedynie zamiatam a ona wciąż jest czysta niepoplamiona, nie pęka i jest super  :wink:

----------


## Sylwuska

Nie no błagam... jaki asfalt... na działce przed domem... nie no to bardzo niedobry pomysł  :big tongue: 
Kostka kostka kostka i to najlepiej ekologiczna  :big tongue:

----------


## forgetit

Nie rozumiem dlaczego to niedobry pomysł? Przecież teraz są asfalty barwione na różne kolory. Dobrze ułożony jest nawet ładniejszy niż kostka.

----------


## Agatorek

Bardzo dziękuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi. 
Raczej zdecydowani jesteśmy na kostkę. Do bramy "zwykła" (głownie ze względu na koszty) a za bramą najprawdopodobniej nostalit (barwy jesieni mi się bardzo podobają).

----------


## End_riu

Jeśli nie macie parcia z terminem wykonania tej drogi w tym roku, to kupujac kostkę zimą zaoszczędzicie trochę. Powinno starczyć na transport.
Kupujcie kostkę 8cm z fazą, nie wykruszy Wam się tak szybko i wybacza niedociągnięcia podczas przygotowania podbudowy. 
Barwy jesieni  :smile:  Fajna kostka, tylko nie wszędzie dobrze wygląda. 
Proponuję podjechać do producenta kostki, pogadać i jako przyszłym (może) klientom powinni zrobić projekt i wizualizację za free  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Agatorek

Myślę, że barwy jesieni będą dobrze wyglądać. Dom jest dość duży (dom w bergamotkach r2 - bliźniak z Archetonu), elewacja będzie jasna, dach jest kasztanowy, okna, bramy garażowe i drzwi - w mahoniu. 
Narazie 5 firm nam wycenia (kostka plus wykonanie) i nikt się nie kwapi do zrobienia projektu przed podpisaniem umowy. No może  jedna firma zrobi, ale to jeszcze niewiadomo. Projekt gratis tak, ale po podpisaniu umowy. Tzn. mogę zapłacić za projekt teraz i później mi to odliczą, ale co w przypadku, gdy wybiorę inną firmę?  :big tongue:   :wink:  
TAKI MAŁY OFF TOPIC:  przypomniało mi się jak wyceniałam kuchnie w różnych firmach. W wielu firmach miałam wizualizację gratis przed podpisaniem umowy (oczywiście nie mogłam jej zabrać ze sobą, tylko obejrzeć na miejscu). W jednej spotkałam się z "dziwnym" podejściem. Najpierw podpisuję umowę, wyznaczam górny limit budżetu na kuchnię i oni dopiero robią projekt... Ale co w przypadku, gdy żaden projekt nie będzie mi odpowiadał? (niestety nikt nie potrafił mi odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, dlatego zrezygnowałam z tej firmy - dodam, że drogiej),

----------


## Artur_P

Też się zastanawiam nad położeniem kostki. W koło domu chce położyć Nostalit  lub Creativ, bo podoba mi sie taka drobna kostka. Przed bramę chcę dać Hydrofugę lub płyty ażurowe Dunajec. Chciałbym żeby było troszkę zielono a woda opadowa żeby miała gdzie wsiąkać.

----------


## End_riu

@Agatorek udaj się do producenta kostki, albo do pośrednika sprzedaży i umów się na pomiary. Poproś o przygotowanie pojektu pod wybrana kostkę i po kłopocie.
Wiekszość małych firm brukarskich nie wykonuje projektów, bo to wiąże się z zatrudnieniem dodatkowej osoby, która zazwyczaj nie działa na budowie. 
A o projekt prosi może ze 2% inwestorów. 
PS: Na domu wystarczy, że wiesz czego chcesz, a projekt jest zbedny  :smile:

----------


## Agatorek

tak zrobiłam, ale jedna firma mi odpowiedziała, że projekt po podpisaniu umowy - przysłali ofertę, druga narazie milczy, trzecia przysłała ofertę bez projektu, ale cenowo masakrycznie, czwarta firma o dziwo zrobi i projekt i wycenę przed podpisaniem umowy.  Zobaczymy. Mam jeszcze jedną firmę w zanadrzu.
U producenta pytałam , ale cenowo wyjdzie mi drożej - osobno kupić i osobno zapłacić za położenie.

----------


## phyrz

Witam!

Co do wyboru w pierwszym poście, oczywiście lepszym wyborem będzie kostka, jest tańsza, ładniejszy efekt wizualny, łatwość rozebrania i złożenia przy wystąpieniu jakiejś awarii pod.

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o kolor kostki "barwy jesieni", po wielu obserwacjach, bez względu na producenta czy rodzaj kostki stwierdzam, że po pewnym czasie kolor blaknie i wygląda okropnie...Na wjazd generalnie układa się kolory ciemniejsze( ewentualnie jasne wstawki, wzory), oczywiście wszystko uzależnione od kolorystyki np. elewacji. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

A w Ameryce podjazdy robią głównie z asfaltu, jako tanszej opcji. Kostka jest bardziej luksusowym rozwązaniem

----------


## End_riu

Ale u nich kostka jest dużo lepszej jakości.

----------


## Milano2

W zeszłym roku rozmawiałem z pracownikami firmy która utwardzała mi drogę dojazdową kruszywem. Stwierdzili, że obecnie ceny asfaltu spadły i taniej wyjdzie wyasfaltowanie drogi niż położenie kostki. Podobno, cena 1 m2 (5 cm grubości) asfaltu to 6-7 zł. Tylko że żadna firma nie ściągnie maszyn aby położyć asfalt na np. 60 m drogi dojazdowej - dlatego trzeba obserwować np. gminne przetargi.

----------


## forgetit

Nie wierz w bajki, sama warstwa nawierzchni (5cm) to około 40zł, ale musisz mieć tego z 20k m2. Mniejsza ilość, to droższy transport i robocizna. Do tego dolicz cenę podbudowy.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No na podjazd to chyba się nie zdarza żeby ktokolwiek wylewał asfalt, bo nie jest to opłacalne, a ładna kostka jest też bardziej estetyczna.

----------


## panfotograf

Ja mam (na swojej działce) 70 m drogi.
Droga jest zrobiona poprzez wykopanie humusu i wsypanie 10 cm żużlu i na wierzchu 5 cm tłucznia.
Tanie i łatwe u utrzymaniu. Zamawiasz całą ciężarówkę tłucznia (24 tony za ok. 1500 zł).
Śniegu zimą z tej drogi nie odśnieżam tylko ubijam samochodem.
Pamiętaj że kostka po paru latach zrobi się brzydka i prawdopodobnie zarośnie mchem i chwastami, jeśli nie będziesz jej regularnie myć myjką ciśnieniową. Mam taras z cegły klinkierowej i co roku czyszczę go myjką. A 100 m myjką ciśnieniową to kilka godzin "brudnej roboty".

----------


## Krzysiek KRK

Witam, nie wiem czy tu czy nie ale nie chcę zakładać nowych tematów o drodze więc napiszę tutaj. Mam trochę utwardzoną drogę dojazdową do gospodarstwa 110x4 m w sumie  wychodzi gdzieś około 500 m2 i zastanawiam się co dalej z tym robić czy jakaś nie droga kostka czy  może asfalt? albo sąsiedzi polecają mi też  nakrapiankę  lub zwykły  beton co wybrać, co będzie lepsze na duże ciężary ,sól drogową i inne zanieczyszczenia związane z gospodarstwem czyli takie że nieraz na drodze zostaje wywrotka ziemi z kół ciągnika  zwłaszcza na jesieni. W maju tego roku robili akurat droge gminną i na mostku do posesji jest teraz asfalt (4 cm) to po przejechaniu 10 wanien nadaje się do zerwania w sumie to już jest zerwany ino pozbierać kawałki. Jeżeli ktoś miał styczność z podobną drogą lub posiada taką do posesji to proszę napisać na co głównie zwrócić uwagę.

----------


## Janek1979

Jak myślisz, czy płyty ażurowe sprawdzą się w tak ekstremalnych warunkach?? A może wiesz, jak sobie radzą te z pozbruku, bo już miałeś?? Za wszelkie informacje będę wdzięczny  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek KRK

Płyty ażurowe  czymś muszą być wypełnione np; kamieniem a jak się nawali błota to czyszczenie chyba do łatwych nie należy.  Ażury idealne są na skarpy lub rowy melioracyjne. Na drogę gdzie ma być równo pod osobówki i praktycznie pod zabrudzenia i obciążenia raczej nie zdały by egzaminu. Ja rozważam 3 opcje  Kostka ,beton, lub asfalt.

----------


## sokratis

W kosztach generalnie kostka jest tańsza, natomiast to zależy jaką chcesz położyć. Zwykła szara okej, na pewno będzie wynosić mniej, natomiast jak będziesz chciał kupić coś atrakcyjniejszego dla oka typu Bruk Bet Prestige to już warto przeliczyć te koszty. Niemniej jeśli poczekasz trochę czasu, a sezon remontowy upłynie to tak czy siak ustrzelisz lepsze ceny.

----------


## marchew

A ta droga to musi być zaasfaltowana/zabrukowana na całych 4 metrach szerokości?

----------


## piotrek_81

A ja wybrałem kostkę bo żona się uparła że bardziej się jej podoba estetycznie. w sumie jak potem zacząłem porównywać ogólnie kostkę z asfaltem to i lepiej że wyszło jednak na tę kostkę  :cool:

----------


## Krzysiek KRK

Z czasem mi się nie spieszy bo tak czy siak dopiero za rok ma być wszystko zrobione więc może coś da się kupić taniej zwłaszcza że utwardzić mam około 2000m2.  Droga do posesji ma 110 m  długości i na 50 metrze od mostku jest  zakręt  w granicach 75 stopni w lewo. Mostek ma 10 metrów szerokości więc  te 4 metry drogi  pod Tira lub Ciągnik i 2 przyczepy to takie minimum zwłaszcza na zakręcie gdzie naczepa sporo zachodzi więc musi być ta droga pokryta raczej  w całości .

----------


## Kolonka8

Też miałam kiedyś dylemat co położyć, ale mąż uparł się na asfalt.

----------


## sokratis

> A ja wybrałem kostkę bo żona się uparła że bardziej się jej podoba estetycznie. w sumie jak potem zacząłem porównywać ogólnie kostkę z asfaltem to i lepiej że wyszło jednak na tę kostkę


Dokładnie tak. Ja nie widzę nic złego w tym rozwiązaniu, również nic brzydkiego. Sam mam kostkę i nie chciałbym asfaltu.

----------


## Artur_P

Nie wiem czy bym sie zdecydował na asfalt przed domem. Nie bardzo podoba mi sie takie rozwiązanie.Ja jestem za kostką. Zwłaszcza że jest tyle różnych ładnych wzorów np Visio czy duże płyty brukowe Novator.

----------


## markarw

Kostka rulez!!! Jest ładniejsza i tańsza. Zawsze zastanawiał mnie fakt, że w wielu krajach Europy zachodniej wszystko (dosłownie wszystko) się asfaltuje, chodniki, podjazdy, parkingi...

----------


## Janek1979

> Kostka rulez!!! Jest ładniejsza i tańsza. Zawsze zastanawiał mnie fakt, że w wielu krajach Europy zachodniej wszystko (dosłownie wszystko) się asfaltuje, chodniki, podjazdy, parkingi...


Zależy co komu pasuję, ale częściowo się z Tobą zgadzam i nie chciałbym mieć asfaltu przed domem, bo to jest według mnie po prostu mało estetyczne i trudne do zrobienia jeśli mamy mały kawałek do pokrycia.Być może to o czym wspominasz to kwestia innego podejścia i zmysłu estetyki(?) u naszych zachodnich sąsiadów.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No przed dom lub do ogrodu kładłbym granit epoka, jeżeli byłoby mnie stać , bo jest jednym z najestetyczniejszych materiałów. A zachód już dawno zgłupiał i się zatracił, tam musi być szybko i tanio, estetyki jest tam mało.

----------


## Krzysiek KRK

Tak, też mi się podobają granity i też  bym je kładł albo  inne fajne kosteczki bo jest wybór i cena nie taka zła, ale nie wiem czy jest sens kłaść granit pod ciągniki i inne maszyny rolnicze a druga sprawa to taka że to ma być 2000m2 więc z granitem (cena) nie ma co startować.. Droga musi znosić spore obciążenia i musi być równo a czy będzie pasować do otoczenie to w moim przypadku jest już  mało istotne.

----------


## sokratis

Ta pierwsza propozycja z Twojego postu ma fajne, duże rozmiary i wygląda lepiej niż niejedna, drobno układana kostka.  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jeżeli kostka musi znosić duże obciążenia i nie musi pasować to chyba najlepsza będzie najzwyklejsza kostka, bo dobrze ułożona będzie sprawowała się przez lata i będzie najtańsza.

----------


## sokratis

> Jeżeli kostka musi znosić duże obciążenia i nie musi pasować to chyba najlepsza będzie najzwyklejsza kostka, bo dobrze ułożona będzie sprawowała się przez lata i będzie najtańsza.


W przypadku zastosowań "profesjonalnych" typu hale magazynowe, albo punkty przeładunkowe to się zgodzę, bo tam są duże obciążenia dla których produkuje się jedynie zwykłą szarą kostkę 8 czy nawet więcej cm grubości. W zastosowaniach domowych można sobie pozwolić na coś lżejszego i niekoniecznie szarego.  :smile:

----------


## Janek1979

No tak, ale Krzyśkowi właśnie chodzi o taki rodzaj zastosowania, bo zależy mu przede wszystkim na wytrzymałości i cenie, a sądzę, że taka szara, gruba wspomniana wcześniej kostka spełnia oba te warunki. A w jakim kierunku poszedłbyś Ty, jeżeli chodzi o zastosowanie domowe, granit??

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No takie materiały jak granit epoka  w rozwiązaniach związanych z użytkowaniem prywatnym na pewno się sprawdzi i będzie to wyglądało estetycznie.

----------


## Janek1979

No tak, granit epoka jest estetyczny, ale jakoś do końca do mnie nie przemawia, chyba wolałbym trochę inny wizualnie rodzaj kostki. Coś bardziej w kierunku żwirowanego podjazdu albo większych płyt. Tak po prawdzie to jeszcze ustalonej koncepcji nie mam więc trudno mi powiedzieć czego chcę  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

To może coś bardziej w deseń bruku poznańskiego? Też wygląda ładnie. A płyty na podjazd jakoś za bardzo mi nie podchodzą.

----------


## markarw

a wg  mnie fajnie wygląda kostka betonowa, ale wykończona tak, jakby to był prawdziwy kamień.

----------


## Janek1979

markarw, ciekawe rozwiązanie, masz może jakieś przykładowe zdjęcia z taką kostką?? Jendrzej, bruk poznański jakoś za bardzo do mnie nie przemawia, jest trochę za bardzo rustykalny(?) no i nie podobają mi się te pofalowane trochę bardziej niż u innych krawędzie.

----------


## sokratis

> markarw, ciekawe rozwiązanie, masz może jakieś przykładowe zdjęcia z taką kostką?? Jendrzej, bruk poznański jakoś za bardzo do mnie nie przemawia, jest trochę za bardzo rustykalny(?) no i nie podobają mi się te pofalowane trochę bardziej niż u innych krawędzie.


Ja mogę pokazać takie zdjęcie.  :smile: 



Fot. Bruk Bet

----------


## Janek1979

Sokratis, dzięki za zdjęcie.  :smile:  Według mnie wygląda ciekawie(ze względu na wzór) i bardzo estetycznie. Nie widziałem za dużo tego typu lub podobnych wykonań. Układane na tarasie??

----------


## Erko43

Sokratis to twoja aranżacja, czy komus ją wykonywałeś. Wygląda mega  :tongue:

----------


## markarw

> Ja mogę pokazać takie zdjęcie. 
> 
> 
> 
> Fot. Bruk Bet


o to to to. O takie rzeczy mi chodziło :smile:

----------


## sokratis

Jak widać beton też może wyglądać całkiem nieźle. Taki układ nie jest zbyt drogi do realizacji, wystarczy trochę poszperać i poszukać dostępnych kształtów płytek tarasowych.

----------


## Artur_P

A taka kostka http://www.bruk-bet.pl/produkt/Visio/355  też ładnie wygląda.

----------


## Janek1979

sokratis, poza tym, że takie coś nie jest bardzo drogie w realizacji, to jak określił byś poziom trudności wykonanie czegoś takiego, przez osobę praktycznie niepowiązaną z branżą budowlaną, czyli po prostu laika?

----------


## sokratis

> sokratis, poza tym, że takie coś nie jest bardzo drogie w realizacji, to jak określił byś poziom trudności wykonanie czegoś takiego, przez osobę praktycznie niepowiązaną z branżą budowlaną, czyli po prostu laika?


A gdzie chcesz położyć te płyty? Jak się używa tej nawierzchni?

----------


## panfotograf

> Ładnie, Bruk-Bet to ogólnie niezła firma i mają dobra jakość. Pewnie że beton może wyglądać nieźle, wszystko zależy, jak się go użyje!


Daj spokój z tą tandetną reklamą dla naiwnych  :popcorn:

----------


## Krzysiek KRK

Dzięki Panowie za wszystkie propozycje wykończenia drogi .Od napisania tutaj pierwszego postu postanowiłem szczegółowo obserwować kostkę brukową w praktyce czyli jej zachowanie w trudnych warunkach i muszę z przykrością stwierdzić że zawiodłem się tymi wyrobami, ta cała kostka to jedno wielkie bagno..Obserwowałem kostkę wszędzie na chodnikach, rondach,marketach pod sklepami, pod halami,magazynami kościołem,dziś cmentarzem oraz prywatnie w gospodarstwach o zbliżonym profilu użytkowania i gdzie bym nie był to wszędzie można zobaczyć te same błędy czyli kostka się po prostu kruszy i haruje od piasku który z fug zostaje wymywany przez wodę. czy to behatlon, nostalit, holland czy tez creativ lub inne lepsze to kostka po 3-5 latach robi się brzydka i praktycznie do wymiany. nie mówiąc o zapadnięciach,rośnięciu trawy między fugami i wyblakaniu koloru. Wiadomo że ładniej  bruk  wygląda od betonu ale na pewno tym mnie nie przekonuje do zakupu takich kostek  które składają się z 80% otaczaków troche betonu i barwnika.

----------


## panfotograf

> od piasku który z fug zostaje wymywany przez wodę.


 W moim prawdziwym bruku granitowym i kostce klinkierowej wymyłem myjką ciśnieniową piach z przestrzeni pomiędzy kostkami. Wszystko zasypałem suchym betonem. Tylko nie takim jak to robią firmy - żeby nieco zabarwić piasek odrobiną cementu. Cementu było tyle ile trzeba w pełnowartościowym betonie. W piachu na okrągło rósł mech i trawa. A na wjeździe do garażu bruk się ruszał.
Firmom jest łatwiej wszystko zrobić na piaseczku, a potem niech się właściciel męczy.

----------


## sokratis

> Dzięki Panowie za wszystkie propozycje wykończenia drogi .Od napisania tutaj pierwszego postu postanowiłem szczegółowo obserwować kostkę brukową w praktyce czyli jej zachowanie w trudnych warunkach i muszę z przykrością stwierdzić że zawiodłem się tymi wyrobami, ta cała kostka to jedno wielkie bagno..Obserwowałem kostkę wszędzie na chodnikach, rondach,marketach pod sklepami, pod halami,magazynami kościołem,dziś cmentarzem oraz prywatnie w gospodarstwach o zbliżonym profilu użytkowania i gdzie bym nie był to wszędzie można zobaczyć te same błędy czyli kostka się po prostu kruszy i haruje od piasku który z fug zostaje wymywany przez wodę. czy to behatlon, nostalit, holland czy tez creativ lub inne lepsze to kostka po 3-5 latach robi się brzydka i praktycznie do wymiany. nie mówiąc o zapadnięciach,rośnięciu trawy między fugami i wyblakaniu koloru. Wiadomo że ładniej  bruk  wygląda od betonu ale na pewno tym mnie nie przekonuje do zakupu takich kostek  które składają się z 80% otaczaków troche betonu i barwnika.


Dobra impregnacja może spowolnić niszczenie kostki. Poza tym sama kostka brukowa już na paletach jest pokryta środkami chemicznymi hamującymi niszczenie.

----------


## Krzysiek KRK

> Dobra impregnacja może spowolnić niszczenie kostki. Poza tym sama kostka brukowa już na paletach jest pokryta środkami chemicznymi hamującymi niszczenie.


 Rozumiem o co ci chodzi ale zakup kostki brukowej wygląda trochę jak zakup drogiego samochodu , bo gdy kupujemy drogi samochód wydajemy  (KASE) musimy go przecież zarejestrować (KASA)  i przy tym opłacić OC (KASA) potem  co roku płacić za przegląd i OC ewentualnie AC (KASA). Po 20 latach samochód zgnije i trza złomować znów (KASA) a czymś trzeba jeżdzić czyli pasował by nowy a co za tym idzie powtarzamy od nowa to samo co pisałem wcześniej.  Kostkę gdy kupimy ktoś ją musi nam położyć czyli płacimy firmie (KASE) potem co roku trzeba kupować pewnie nie tanie impregnaty żeby utrzymać jak najdłużej kostkę w ładnym stanie (KASA) a po kilkunastu latach gdy już się wykruszy i zbrzydnie to pasuje ją wymienić na nową czyli znów (KASA) tak że myśląc trochę inaczej jak inni wydaje mi się że coś za co płacę konkretne pieniądze wcale nie musi być moje a przecież tak jest.

----------


## panfotograf

> Kostkę gdy kupimy ktoś ją musi nam położyć czyli płacimy firmie (KASE)


 TAK, lub kładziemy sami.





> potem co roku trzeba kupować pewnie nie tanie impregnaty żeby utrzymać jak najdłużej kostkę w ładnym stanie (KASA)


 Niekoniecznie. Bruk klinkierowy i granitowy (jako chodnik/taras) nie wymaga impregnacji.





> a po kilkunastu latach gdy już się wykruszy i zbrzydnie to pasuje ją wymienić na nową czyli znów (KASA)


Bruk klinkierowy i granitowy (jeśli go nie potłuczesz młotkiem) to wytrzymuje 50 a czasami i 100 lat. Oczywiście co rok-dwa trzeba go umyć myjką ciśnieniową żeby wyglądał jak nowy.

----------


## sokratis

Jak ktoś nie chce impregnować to nie ma oczywiście takiego przymusu, zwrócę też uwagę na to, że płacąc jeden więcej raz mamy spokój przez dłuższy czas, a zakup kostki brukowej z zabezpieczeniem na produkcji (np. zabezpieczenie perlon) i zakup takiej kostki daje dużo lepszą trwałość. A impregnacja raz na pięć lat to nie to samo co np. konieczność olejowania tarasu, którą zaleca się robić nawet raz na pół roku.

----------


## antinet

Odświeżę temat: będę miał do zrobienia drogę dojazdową do działki - 100metrów prostej drogi - droga jest wydzielona na 6 metrów, ale zapewne 4 starczą.
Jak najtaniej i najlepiej to rozwiązać? 
Do działki będę dojeżdżał tylko ja - nie ma Sąsiadów. A za działką jest już las
Wykopać, położyć żwir, tłuczeń i potem.. asfalt? kostka? Ale to pewnie drogie rozwiązanie.
Można to oszacować wstępnie? 
Zależy mi aby latem się nie kurzyło auto, a zimą łatwo odśnieżało traktorkiem

----------


## k***a*z

Najtaniej będzie wysypać kruszywo i wyrównać, jeśli chcesz układać kostkę granitową to wyjdzie ci około 120zł/1m2 na gotowo, betonówka ? nie wiem pewnie podobna cena.

----------


## CZARNY.

120 zł/m2 materiał plus robocizna ?

----------


## k***a*z

Kostka najtaniej to około 20zł /1m2, układacze - zależy można znaleźć w cenie od 50 do nawet 100zł za 1m2 do tego kruszywo granitowe to już grosze, u nas można kupić już od 15-20zł za tonę .

----------


## jakub.kura

Fakt jest taki że kostka brukowa wyjdzie najtaniej. Jeżeli chodzi o asfalt to żeby zrobić to dobrze i profesjonalnie to kupa roboty i sporo kasy. Jeżeli koniecznie nie chcesz kostki brukowej to polecam zastanowić się nad betonem. Roboty tyle samo (w sensie i tka musiałbyś wynająć do tego jakąś firmę) koszt w miarę podobny (pewnie trochę większy) a jakość zdecydowanie lepsza. Obecnie powstaje coraz więcej betonowych dróg gminnych [Moderowano] . W zeszłym roku na drodze gminnej przed domem moich rodziców zerwali stare betonowe płyty i wylali nawierzchnie betonową z prawdziwego zdarzenia- rodzice są bardzo zadowoleni, komfort jazdy bardzo duży i po zimie żadnych ubytków.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Kostka najtaniej to około 20zł /1m2, układacze - zależy można znaleźć w cenie od 50 do nawet 100zł za 1m2 do tego kruszywo granitowe to już grosze, u nas można kupić już od 15-20zł za tonę .


U mnie na Opolszczyźnie za tonę odpadu z kopalnianej chałdy -najgorsze świństwo chcą 75 zł za tonę a kubik wychodzi 2 tony , cena jak za białą mariannę prawie

----------


## EmilKan

No na dojazd na pewno będzie drogi z kostki jednak już na podjeździe tylko i wyłącznie kostka u nas jest bruk poznański na podjeździe, na dojazd może płyty ażurowe?

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Czy ktoś stosował do utwardzenia drogi frezowany asfalt i jak się to sprawdza po kilku sezonach, ewentualnie jaka warstwa takiego materiału musiała by zostać ułożona- grunt rodzimy piaskowy, przepuszczalny ???  Czy jako podbudowę pod kostkę można stosować również takie odpady z frezowania asfaltu??

----------


## efilk

Witam wszystkich forumowiczow
Chce zrobic podjazd z betonu i jak to powinno wygladać. Jaka grubość, jak z dyletacja, aby nie pekał, czy musi być siatka itp Mój sasiad ma taki wjazd z betonu od 30 lat i sie nic nie dzieje - tylko ze ma jakąś warstwę na wierzchu któranie chlonie wody - niby to jakies zatarcie betonu ? Generalnie nie jest wstanie coś wiecej powiezieć bo to robił jakis fachowiec

----------


## d7d

Zrób podjazd z kostki brukowej lub klinkierowej.

----------


## efilk

> Zrób podjazd z kostki brukowej lub klinkierowej.



Dzięki za zainteresowanie, ale nie tego oczekuje. Kostka brukowa i klinkierowa jest dla wagi lekkiej

----------


## d7d

> Dzięki za zainteresowanie, ale nie tego oczekuje. Kostka brukowa i klinkierowa jest dla wagi lekkiej


Nie podałeś jakie przewidujesz obciążenia.
Betonowa kostka brukowa i bruk klinkierowy mają bardzo dużą wytrzymałość. Ważniejsza wtedy jest nośność podłoża poniżej górnej warstwy.
BTW- 5 postów i "Banned" ?  :smile:

----------

